# Basket weave test- Sierra



## greenmtnguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Another test of a blank design. Lots of CA. Micromeshed to 4000. Plastic polish.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nicely done.  the obvious question, how did you do it.


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW what a finish, Great looking Pen.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 11, 2010)

I love that design, please write a tutorial on that!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, what a beaut!  GREAT finish!  Looks an inch thick.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks great Alton, awesome finish.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice, Alton!


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW! That is nice.  I wish I could figure that kind of stuff out.  Just not enough gray matter I guess.


----------



## greggas (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice idea and very nice look


----------



## broitblat (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice design/concept and your usual stunning fit and finish -- great looking pen.

  -Barry


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 12, 2010)

Great looking pen Alton!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 12, 2010)

I like it!  Did you stain half of the wood and then make the cuts?


----------



## louie (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice design, nice finish.


----------



## woodsofourlives (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice, I like it


----------



## johncrane (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice pen and work Alton!!


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 12, 2010)

Great looking pen. Do we get a tutorial? I love the rock you take your photos with..is it for sale?


----------



## bitshird (Mar 12, 2010)

That's pretty Alton. nicely done.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 12, 2010)

Vic,
The rock is a piece of Styrofoam I found by the edge of a river. I like it for photos as it will not scratch.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 12, 2010)

There's no tutorial yet.. but we're hoping that when someone comes up with a
great way to finish them, they'll write one. For now, the blanks are on exoticblanks.com
 under the Laser Kits and I think also New Arrivals. She has our entire stock. :tongue:


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 12, 2010)

That is an awesome pen!


----------



## LEAP (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like things have been hapening in NH! Nice job guys very impressive


----------



## jdmyers4 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow!  Great looking pen - Beautiful!  I would like to know how you did that.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a finish I tried out .  Not quite there yet .. I'm not so good with
a paint brush or knowing what order to put the colors on. This one is
the Fleur de Cav  (heh heh .. I like that name)


----------



## skiprat (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow Charlie!!!

The stuff that has been posted lately in various threads is really blowing my mind. Seems like loads of people are drinking some kind of magic creative potion!!!!

.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 13, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Wow Charlie!!!
> 
> The stuff that has been posted lately in various threads is really blowing my mind. Seems like loads of people are drinking some kind of magic creative potion!!!!
> 
> .



Yeah.. and he gave me the first pint for free! :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Mar 13, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> Yeah.. and he gave me the first pint for free! :tongue:


 
er.....so when are you gonna drink it???:tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 13, 2010)

skiprat said:


> er.....so when are you gonna drink it???:tongue:



I don't drink.  
I poured it over my Cheerios.  :tongue:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 13, 2010)

You ought to see Charlie's cat walk after breakfast.


----------



## Dan26 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great looking pen. Love the design and finish.


----------

